# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  معلومات غريبة

## بسبوس

أغلبكم لا يعلمها ونتمنى تعجبكم





اذا كان هناك تمثال في حديقة معينة لشخص ما وكانت ارجل الحصان الامامية مرفوعتان فان الرجل قد مات في معركة... تابع البقية وتمعن في هذه المعلومات
ان كانت رجلا واحدة مرفوعة فان الرجل مات متاثرا بجروح اصيب بها في معركة. 




 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 





ان كانت جميعها على الارض فانه قد مات من اسباب طبيعية. 









نصف الامريكان يعيشون على بعد حوالي 50 ميل من مكان ولادتهم 









في ماذا تشترك السترة الواقية من الرصاص وسلالم النجاة وماسحات الزجاج وطابعات الليزر؟ جميعها اخترعت من قبل المرأة 









ماهو الطعام الوحيد الذي لايفسد؟ العسل 









ماهي الحقيقة الساخرة حول ميل بلانك (Mel Blanc)الذي يؤدي صوت الشخصية الكرتونية بقز باني (Bugs Bunny)؟ لديه حساسية من الجزر 









من المستحيل ان يلعق الشخص كوعه 









التمساح لا يستطيع أن يخرج لسانه. 









بدنيا، من المستحيل ان ينظر الخنزير "اكرمكم الله" إلى السماء. 









اكثر من 50% من سكان العالم لم يجروا او يتلقوا مكالمة هاتفية واحدة. 









الحصان والفأر لا يتقيئون. 









· اذا عطست بقوة، يمكن ان تكسر ضلعا، واذا حاولت ان تكتم عطسة، فانه يمكن ان تفجر وعاءا دمويا في رأسك أو رقبتك وتموت، اما اذا عطست و عيناك مفتوحتان، فانهما سينفجران. 









صوت البطة لا يرد الصدى في أي مكان، والسبب غير معروف. 









كوكا كولا كان لونها في الاساس اخضر 









يستطيع الرجل قراءة الحروف الصغيرة اكثر من المرأة لكن المرأة سمعها أقوى 









نسبة الحياة البرية في افريقيا 28% اما في امريكا 38% 









الاشخاص الاذكياء لديهم نسبة مرتفعة من الزنك والنحاس في شعورهم

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## بسبوس

شعر الانسان وأظافره يتألفان من المادة نفسها وتعرف تلك المادة باسم «كيراتين» 

قبل اكتشاف التخدير الكلي بالعقاقير كان الجراحون يضطرون إلى ضرب المريض بآلة صلبة على مؤخرة رأسه كي يفقد الوعي إلى أن ينتهوا من إجراء العملية الجراحية. 

عندما تتكلم فانك تستخدم ما بين 70 و80 عضلة مختلفة. 

عالم الفيزياء البرت اينشتاين كان يجد صعوبة في النطق حتى بلغ سن التاسعة وكان والداه ومعلموه يعتقدون انه متخلف عقليا. 

الزئبق هو المعدن الوحيد الذي يكون سائلا في درجات الحرارة العادية. 


تستطيع أفعى الاصلة الافريقية ان تبقى على قيد الحياة بلا طعام لمدة سنتين كاملتين. 


أكبر مدينة في قارة افريقيا هي العاصمة المصرية القاهرة اما اكبر دولة افريقية فهي السودان.

يبلغ قطر الشمس نحو مليون و385 الف كيلومتر ويشكل غاز الهيدروجين نحو 75 في المئة من اجمالي كتلة الشمس. 


تصل مده حمل أنثى الفيل إلى 22 شهرا. 


القيصر الروسي بيتر الاكبر أعدم عشيق زوجته ثم أرغمها على الاحتفاظ برأسه في قارورة زجاجية في غرفة نومها. 


كان المصريون القدماء يستخدمون نبتة الزعتر في تحنيط الجثث. 


ألكسندر غراهام بيل مخترع التليفون لم يتصل هاتفيا مطلقا بزوجته أو أمه وذلك لأنهما كانتا مصابتين بالصمم. 


الجنين في بطن أمه يمكن ان يصاب بالحازوقة . 


القارة القطبية الجنوبية هي القارة الوحيدة في العالم التي لا توجد بها أرض يابسة، بل تتألف من طبقة جليدية. 


قبل اختراع ورق التواليت كان أفراد الاسرة الملكية في فرنسا يستعملون نسيجا مصنوعا من الكتان الرقيق. 


أصغر عظمة في جسم الانسان تعرف باسم «عظمة الركاب» وتوجد في داخل الأذن. 


الفيلسوف اليوناني المشهور أرسطو كان يعتقد ان الوظيفة الوحيدة للدم هي تبريد المخ كي يتمكن من العمل. 


هناك نوع من الضفادع يعرف باسم «ضفدع قابيل» وإذا لعقه شخص بلسانه فإنه يصاب بالهلوسة. 


تم ارتداء ربطات العنق للمرة الاولى في التاريخ في «كرواتيا» ولهذا السبب فإن ربطة العنق تعرف باسم «كرافات». 


ذات مرة، شارك الممثل الكوميدي الراحل شارلي شابلن في مسابقة لاختيار شبيه له 
(طبعا دون أن يدري منظمو المسابقة بحقيقة الامر)
والطريف ان شابلن احتل المركز الثالث في تلك المسابقة. 


يبدأ جسم الانسان في الانكماش - بدلا من النمو - عند بلوغ سن الأربعين. 


نابليون بونابرت كان يصاب بالذعر عندما يواجه قطة و هتلر كان يخاف من الأماكن المغلقة " Claustrophobia " . 


في الولايات المتحدة يتم تحويل نحو 7 ملايين سيارة الى «سكراب» سنويا. 


أصبع السبابة هو الاكثر حساسية بين أصابع يد الانسان. 


حتى العام 1935 كانت ايران تعرف باسم «فارس». 


يتوقع الخبراء لبرج بيزا المائل أن ينهار خلال الفترة الواقعة بين 2010 و2020.

لا يستطيع الثعبان ان يلدغ في اثناء وجوده في الماء لأنه ان فعل ذلك فسيغرق نتيجة لدخول الماء في فمة. 


جمهورية الفلبين تتألف من 7100 جزيرة. 


يستمر فصل الصيف على كوكب اورانوس لمدة 21 يوما وكذلك فصل الشتاء. 


قلب المرأة ينبض على نحو أسرع من قلب الرجل. 


مخ الإنسان البالغ يحتوي على ما يراوح بين 100 مليون و200 مليون خلية عصبية، إلا ان اي خلية تموت لا تحل محلها واحدة جديدة. 


لا يستغرق الجماع بين ذكر وأنثى الحصان سوى 14 ثانية. 


يقول علماء الفلك أن عدد النجوم المتناثرة في أرجاء الكون يزيد على عدد حبيبات الرمل الموجودة في كوكب الأرض. 


جميع الأفيال تمشي على رؤوس أصابع أقدامها وذلك لأن الجزء الخلفي في تلك الأقدام لا يحتوي على أي عظام بل يتألف من الشحم الخالص. 


يمكن استخدام قلم الرصاص العادي لرسم خط يبلغ طوله 58 الف متر. 


تم اختراع القداحة (الولاعة) قبل اختراع اعواد الثقاب.


هناك نوع من الكلاب الصينية التي يظهر «حب الشباب» على جلدها. 

لا تحاول أن تكتم العطسة في داخلك لان ذلك قد يؤدي إلى تمزيق وعاء دموي في رأسك أو رقبتك، وهو الامر الذي قد يؤدي بدوره إلى الوفاة في بعض الأحيان. 


صوت صياح البط ليس له صدى، ولا أحد يعرف السبب الى الآن!!!! 


الأوراق النقدية لا تصنع من الورق، بل أساساً من خليط خاص من القطن والكتان. 

طول عظمة الساعد لدى أي شخص يتساوى دائماً مع طول قدمه. 


النحلة ترفرف بجناحيها بمعدل 350 مرة في الثانية الواحدة. 


اليوم الواحد في كوكب بلوتو يساوي أسبوعا في كوكب الأرض. 


غالبية فيتامين «C» الموجودة في البرتقال تتركز في القشور.


الملكة بياتركس ملكة هولندا هي ثاني أغنى امرأة في العالم، حيث تبلغ ثروتها 5,2 مليار دولار. 


الزرافة تستطيع ان تنظف اذنيها بلسانها الذي يصل طوله الى 140 سنتيمتراً. 


يوجد في العالم نحو مليار دراجة هوائية. 


يبلغ عمر القشرة الخارجية لكوكب الأرض نحو 4,5 مليون سنة أما سماكتها فتتراوح بين 25 و50 كيلومتراً. 


سرعة أول قطار في التاريخ كانت لا تتجاوز 8 كيلومترات في الساعة.


المصريون القدماء هم أول من أنشأوا اسطولا حربيا منظما وكان ذلك في العام 2300 قبل الميلاد. 


البومة هي الطائر الوحيد الذي يستطيع تمييز اللون الأزرق. 


البرق يضرب الكرة الأرضية بمعدل 6 آلاف مرة في الدقيقة الواحدة. 

جميع الأوز العراقي الموجود في انكلترا هو ملكية خاصة للملكة اليزابيث الثانية. 


توجد مدينة تحمل اسم «روما» في كل قارة من قارات العالم. 


أول عملية لتغيير الجنس أجريت في العام 1950 وذلك عندما قام طبيب دانماركي بإجراء عملية جراحية لشخص أميركي حوله بموجبها من ذكر الى أنثى. 


الفينيقيون كانوا أول من استخدموا الشراع لتوجيه مسار ابحار السفن والزوارق. 


يفرز الفم نحو لتر من اللعاب يوميا.


أبناء قبيلة واتوسيس البوروندية هم الأطول قامة على مستوى العالم، حيث يبلغ متوسط طول الفرد نحو مترين. 


خلال الخمسة قرون الماضية وتحديدا منذ العام 1495 لم تمر فترة 20 سنة بلا حروب بين دول متنازعة. 


الماء الساخن يتجمد على نحو أسرع من الماء البارد عند وضعه في داخل الفريزر. 


الرسام المشهور بيكاسو استطاع ان يرسم قبل ان يتعلم المشي كما ان أول كلمة نطقها كانت «قلما». 


يقال ان امبراطورا صينيا اكتشف الشاي بالصدفة في العام 2737 قبل الميلاد، وذلك عندما سقطت بعض أوراق نبتة شاي في وعاء كان مليئا بماء ساخن. 


قبل العام 1913 لم تكن طائرات الركاب مزودة بمراحيض وكان يتعين على المسافرين جوا «ضبط أنفسهم» لحين الهبوط. 


يوجد في العالم نحو 6 آلاف نوع من الزواحف و73 الف نوع من العناكب و3 الاف نوع من القمل و4600 نوع من الثدييات و9 آلاف نوع من الطيور 
__________________

----------


## بسبوس

> شكرا


عفوا كل كوني هون

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

كوكا كولا كان لونها في الاساس اخضر 


 :Eh S(2): 
بطلت  اشربها 

















 :Db465236ff: 
بمزح لو لونها ما بعرف شو بموت عليها

----------


## بسبوس

> شكرا


عفوا كل يوم تعال

----------


## زهره التوليب

قبل اكتشاف التخدير الكلي بالعقاقير كان الجراحون يضطرون إلى ضرب المريض بآلة صلبة على مؤخرة رأسه كي يفقد الوعي إلى أن ينتهوا من إجراء العملية الجراحية. 

 :SnipeR (83):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الماء الساخن يتجمد على نحو أسرع من الماء البارد عند وضعه في داخل الفريزر


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بسبوس

للتخلص من النمل : ضع قشر الخيار في المكان الذي يخرج منه النمل

........................

للحصول على مكعبات نقية من الثلج ... إغلي الماء أولاً ....

.............................

لجعل المرايا تلمع ... إمسحها بالسبيرتو ....

...............................

لنزع العلكة عن الملابس ... ضع الثياب في مجمد الثلاجة لمدة ساعة...

...............................

لتبييض الملابس ...ضعها في ماء مغلي مضافاً إليها شريحة ليمون لمدة عشر دقائق ، ثم اغسلها

...............................

لإعطاء الشعر لمعاناً... أضف ملعقة صغيرة من الخل للشعر ثم اغسله جيداً ...

.................................

لجعل الليمون يعطي أكبر كمية من العصير.. ضعه في ماء ساخن لمدة ساعة قبل عصره.. 

............................

لإزالة رائحة الملفوف أثناء الطبخ ... ضع قطعة خبز فوق الملفوف في الوعاء...

.............................

لإزالة رائحة السمك من اليدين .... غسل اليدين بقليل من خل التفاح...

.............................

لمنع الدمع عند تقشير البصل.... امضغ علكة... 

.......................

للتأكد من صلاحية المشروم.... رش قليلاً من الملح على الفطر ، فإذا تحول لونه للون الأسود ، فإنه جيد ، وإن تحول لونه للأصفر فإنه سام .

............................

لسلق البطاطا بسرعة... قشر حبة البطاطا من جهة واحدة فقط قبل السلق

...............................

لسلق البيض بسرعة...... أضف قليلاً من الملح إلى الماء .

.................................

لإذابة الدجاجة المجمدة.... ضعها في ماء بارد مضافاً إليه ملعقتين كبيرتين من الملح...

............................

لمعرفة السمك الطازج... ضعه في ماء بارد ، فإذا طفا على السطح فإنه طازج ...

.............................

لمعرفة البيض الطازج.... ضع البيضة في الماء ، فإن رسبت بشكل أفقي فإنها طازجة ، وإن رسبت بشكل مائل ، فإن عمرها 3-4 أيام ، وإن رسبت بشكل عمودي ، فإن عمرها 10 أيام ، وإن طفت فإنها فاسدة.... . 

..........................

لإزالة الحبر عن الملابس... ضع كمية من معجون الأسنان على بقعة الحبر، واتركه حتى يجف تماماً ، ثم إغسل كالمعتاد

..............................

لتقشير البطاطا الحلوة بسرعة...ضعها في الماء البارد فوراً بعد نضجها ...

.............................

لمنع فوران الحليب..... إغسل الوعاء بالماء البارد (من الثلاجة) قبل غلي الحليب.....

...............................

لإزالة الحشائش من جوانب الطريق.... رش الملح عليها... .

...............................

للتخلص من الفئران.... رش الفلفل الأسود في الأماكن المحتمل وجود الفئران فيها ، عندها تجد الفئران تخرج هاربة بسرعة !....

..............................

لإبعاد البعوض خاصة في الليل... ضع بضع أوراق نعنع طازج قريباً من الوسادة وفي أنحاء الغرفة 
............................................


من مواضيعي 0 اد خ ــل اد خ ــل اد خ ــل اد خ ــل ! -
0 معلومات غريبة جدا جدا......لكنها مفيدة
0 ماشعورك نحو هذة الكلمات
0 مسجات

----------


## بسبوس

> قبل اكتشاف التخدير الكلي بالعقاقير كان الجراحون يضطرون إلى ضرب المريض بآلة صلبة على مؤخرة رأسه كي يفقد الوعي إلى أن ينتهوا من إجراء العملية الجراحية.


هاد شيى قديم العلم تتطور

----------


## بسبوس

> الماء الساخن يتجمد على نحو أسرع من الماء البارد عند وضعه في داخل الفريزر


عندوضع الماءفي الفريزة , الفريزة بتخرب يا انسة

----------


## محمد العزام

لإبعاد البعوض خاصة في الليل... ضع بضع أوراق نعنع طازج قريباً من الوسادة وفي أنحاء الغرفة 



كمان هاي قديمة والعلم اطور  في اختراع اسمو vip 
احسن والطف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> عندوضع الماءفي الفريزة , الفريزة بتخرب يا انسة


لا بالله 
لو ما بدرس هندسة كهربا شو حكينا ؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

> عفوا كل يوم تعال


لا تخاف رح كل يوم تلاقيني عندك 


 بس بتعرف :  الغريب انو اسمك بسبوس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Paradise

إلك خبرة كبيرة بالمطبخ
ايه بس لا تخاف على التلاجة بتتحمل
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

ما شاء الله

معلومات غاية في الغرابة

الف شكر وتحية

----------


## حلم حياتي

مشكور بسبوس على غرائبك 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بسبوس

> لإبعاد البعوض خاصة في الليل... ضع بضع أوراق نعنع طازج قريباً من الوسادة وفي أنحاء الغرفة 
> 
> 
> 
> كمان هاي قديمة والعلم اطور  في اختراع اسمو vip 
> احسن والطف


الاصل هو الاحسن

----------


## بسبوس

> مشكور بسبوس على غرائبك


عفوا بس الضحك ليش

----------


## بسبوس

> ما شاء الله
> 
> معلومات غاية في الغرابة
> 
> الف شكر وتحية


عفوا

----------


## محمد العزام

> عفوا بس الضحك ليش


مالك بسبوس خير شو في كل واحد برد على موضوعك بترجد عليه بشكل مش حلو 

خير شو مالك اذا ما بدك حد يرد لاتنزل مواضيع حبيبي 

 :SnipeR (83):

----------


## بسبوس

> لا بالله 
> لو ما بدرس هندسة كهربا شو حكينا ؟


كنت حكيتكل شي في اختصاصك

----------

